# What and why



## tsdairy (Dec 9, 2007)

What do you feed and why? 

Are there any to stay away from?

I presently feed either Science diet large breed or for the young uns sciece diet large breed puppy.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

This is a hot topic.................


----------



## tsdairy (Dec 9, 2007)

OOPS as in bad?! I just wondered what was the best to be feeding my goldens is all! No drama intent involved!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

No it's not bad, hehehe 

Some will suggest avoiding the SD as it has corn. Many dogs have an intolerance to corn, which is a filler.

Others will disagree!

I tend to avoid products with fillers, personally. When possible, I feed a natural, raw diet.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

This was very helpful when I was looking for food.

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/index.php


----------



## tsdairy (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh, thank you I did not know that about corn and SD! Thank you for the link. Pulling it up now!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

If your pups are thriving on it, there's no problem. I have one that erupts into rashes if she has any corn. As long as she's fed a corn free diet, her skin is perfect. Her coat itself is fine either way.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Yep, there are large differences of opinon. I think views can differ as long as no one slams the other for using a food and as long as we can take being offended when someone doesn't like the food we choose.

I like Iams because it seems to work best for Lucky...fills him up and his energy level is up.

I have absolutely no problem with corn as a carbonhydrate source. Its a fine grain as far as I am concerned. I do veer away from foods that have Corn Glutin as it is used as a protein and I understand that pure meat protien is best for the skin, coat..


----------



## tsdairy (Dec 9, 2007)

Gosh; the top best ones in the 4/5/6 stars are not even anything I find in any stores near me. I live in a rural spot. The options I have are this:

Science Diet, Iams, Purina (chow and one), eukanuba, diamond, old roy, kibbles bits, pedigree. I'm limited cause no pet stores are near us.


----------



## tsdairy (Dec 9, 2007)

I do give our dogs nuvet in case they aren't getting enough otu of the dog foods.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I would use Diamond lamb and rice of those you listed, if it was I.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Some of the different dog food sites have store locators. I was looking for Canidae for a while and through that I found there was a feed store that I didn't know existed 15 minutes away.


----------



## tsdairy (Dec 9, 2007)

I will see what forms of diamond we have in town. I'm not for sure the types. I know they have a green bag, purple bag and yellow bag. Can't recall the types though!


----------



## tsdairy (Dec 9, 2007)

Our feed store carries Kent dog food and the other around us is carrying diamond. I live in Northeast Nebraska. About 2 hours from a pet store. Which when I go to pick up Apollo Friday I will be stopping through one and seeing if I dan pick some up; i don't want to be switching all the time with them and I don't make it there often so I need to find something close so I don't run out and have to switch them around. I think that is hard on their tummy.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I agree; stick to something local, or order your food


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Nutro Ultra Large Breed because it's free.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

you can also order some foods online, shipping can be expensive, but i do know that timberwolf organics (which is a very good kibble) ships for free from their website on an order of $15 or more. 

i have a dog who is intolerant of grains, so have fed grain free kibble from timberwolf, but now feed a raw diet.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

that said, if your dog does fine on SD, or any other food with corn or wheat as its main ingredient, then that's fine. in general, i do believe a diet with a higher meat content is a better one for a dog though.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I feed Jester Canidae. I order it from: 
http://www.petfooddirect.com/store/
They email me discounts all the time and it actually works out cheaper than from our local Agway and it's delivered right to my door!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Angel_Kody said:


> I feed Jester Canidae. I order it from:
> http://www.petfooddirect.com/store/
> They email me discounts all the time and it actually works out cheaper than from our local Agway and it's delivered right to my door!


I order there sometimes too. With some of the discounts they send, it's just as cheap to order than getting it from a store.


----------



## tsdairy (Dec 9, 2007)

I might try that canidae all life stages. I pay 40 plus tax for a 44lb bag of puppy large sd nto sure on adult cause i usually buy several bags at once, but this stuff is 40lb for 31.99, is that the right one I should try. I get so confused with all the dog food options out there! Should I do lamb and rice science diet; would that be better?


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My dad fed Purina to his english Setters and Pointers, i fed purian Dog Chow to my English Setters, irish setters, and goldens. We never had problem with allergies, all have had beuatiful coats, most lived long lives--distemper did claim my first English Setter puppy at age 8 months and another one, Rascal, at age almost 4 a few yeas later. According to my vet, back then the distemper vax was not that great and often caused the disease--this was back in late 50's.

Right now my golden mix is on purina One weight management and i have switched my 8 1/2 yer full golden from purina one Senior to Taste of The Wild high prairie for the higher portein and no grain. Grain is not good for dogs with arthritis, something i only found out about in the last year or so. I get them at the county feed store.

Personally i do not like Science Diet even tho I had to have kayCee on the r/d to pull weight off her after a couple of years of bad knees, surgeries, recoveres, It did the job. then my older golden that i lost in may had a kidney infection and 'trash" in his kidneys. Three months on the Science Diet k/d and the problem was cleared up and he was back to his usual food However, i have rad posts by ones using SD whose dogs do great on it. Others had lots of problems. BUT that is true with any food. you j ust have to find what works best for your dogs--=keeps them proper wieght, nice skin and fur and nails, clear eyes and ears, good physicals and blood work, etc. And with seveal dogs, soemtimes it takes different foods for different dogs.

PS i agree that you should have them on feed that it is easilyto get.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

tsdairy said:


> I might try that canidae all life stages. I pay 40 plus tax for a 44lb bag of puppy large sd nto sure on adult cause i usually buy several bags at once, but this stuff is 40lb for 31.99, is that the right one I should try. I get so confused with all the dog food options out there! Should I do lamb and rice science diet; would that be better?


Of those two foods, SD lamb and rice and Canidae "All Life Stages", I would pick the Canidae hands down. I was suprised at the low price when I started buying it! It's a good food.


----------



## tsdairy (Dec 9, 2007)

Does the natural foods cause pudding poo? I thought I asked that. I'm getting alzheimers I think today!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I fed Natural Balance foods for a while, but both my dogs kept having diarrehea on it, so I switched to Nutro Max Herring and Rice made for sensitive skin and stomaches for about a 6 months now, and they are both doing great on it.


----------



## SolidGold (Dec 29, 2007)

Have you ever thought of ordering your food online? You can get many premium dog foods that way. Just a thought! By the way I used to feed my pups Solid Gold Wolf King....but Murph developed some allergies and he know gets Natural Balance Potato and Duck. He is doing really well on it! I think that each dog is different and I know I experimented with just about all of them in order to find the one that worked for us!

Laurie


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

tsdairy said:


> Does the natural foods cause pudding poo? I thought I asked that. I'm getting alzheimers I think today!


I think it depends on the dog and how slowly you ease the new food in. You should mix the new with the old for a couple of weeks...gradually changing out to all new.

That said, Lucky has an iron gut. He can go Purina dog Chow to a "premium" food like Innova suddenly with no issues. Dogs are different on this.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

tsdairy said:


> Does the natural foods cause pudding poo? I thought I asked that. I'm getting alzheimers I think today!


you did ask that and i answered!! lol was it in another thread?? weird!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

oh its in this thread LOL

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?p=353062#post353062

ok so neither one of us is crazy...


----------



## tsdairy (Dec 9, 2007)

LMAO! I swear there are days my mind is not completely functioning! LOL THANK YOU!!!


----------



## puppypaws (Jan 28, 2008)

I would definatly go to that review site and write down a couple that sound good to you. Then go to the manufactures web site and see if there is someone selling it in your area. Around me their are feed stores and groomers that sell premium dog foods. I never knew they sold them until I searched on the manufactures sites. also like suggested you can also get them on line and some of them give a bit of a discount if you sign up to have them auto ship the food to you I believe.
I also was told one time that if you feed bottom of the barrel and move up to pro plan, science diet, etc., you will see a difference. and think you are feeding a good food, but if you go to the all natural foods you will see an improvement again in coat, smaller-firm stools, and energy. and that has been true for me. I am now feeding Go Natural and have been happy with that.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Im currently feeding Canidae to my 1 year old Male GR... recommended by my peers on the GRF
And feeding Eagle Pack to my 8 week old Female GR... recommended by vet
We also add fish oil and zinc to their diet daily for skin. Recently started adding in yogurt about every other day.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Lucky's mom said:


> I think it depends on the dog and how slowly you ease the new food in. You should mix the new with the old for a couple of weeks...gradually changing out to all new.
> 
> That said, Lucky has an iron gut. He can go Purina dog Chow to a "premium" food like Innova suddenly with no issues. Dogs are different on this.


Isn't it great having dogs with iron stomachs?? I try to rotate foods for variety and often it's abruptly (like "oops, we;re out of THK, break open the Wellness") I've been lucky that my dogs all seem to have minimal reactions. Our foster dog...could eat nails and never have diarrhea! His gut is phenomenal!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Of what I say of your options in town I would go with Purina One but I have been a Purina man for 30 years.


----------



## K.J. (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm feeding Solid Gold - Hundchen Flocken (I have no idea how to spell it.. was I close??)
We have also tried Chicken Soup for the Puppy Lover's Soul, and it gave her awful diarrhea, 3 times a night... the breeder fed Solid Gold Wolf Cub.


----------



## Shining Star (Jan 7, 2007)

*GRAVY TRAIN*
Lots of *CORN*
Lots of *MEAT BY PRODUCTS*
Lots of *RICE*
Lots of *SALT*
Lots of *SUGAR*
Everything a Dog likes
IT makes its own *GRAVY*
Most of all it dosen't cost much


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Fish, Allergy formula.....because of allergies... Duh!! :doh:


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Iams or Eukanuba, it's what works best for Nellie. If I try to switch her she gets smelly and has anal gland issues. I found out that I have to keep her on a food with at least 4% fiber or more. I would love to try Innova but can't find it near by.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Purina One...


----------



## ravenchow (Apr 3, 2007)

My German Shepherd gets Canidae. Our retriever was getting the same, but we couldn't rid the explosive diarrhea in the middle of the night (in his crate). We had attempted Innova before that, but retriever couldn't get used to that either. We finally switched retriever to Pinnacle's duck & potato formula. It's the highest rated duck formula, I believe, on www.dogfoodanalysis.com. Our retriever hasn't had an issue since so it was the meat protein--but we're not sure which one!

Jody


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

The canidae is a great choice, and so affordable. I was suprised when my food store started carrying it and I saw that it was really cheap! But I'm used to paying $45 for a 21 lb bag of food. But I might be switching 2 of mine to Canidae. I have one who gets awful hot spots if she is on a food with grains, so she'll stay in the Evo, but the other 2 have no skin issues, and the price is really attractive, so I think I'll be getting that next time.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

No one has killed each other in here yet???? ROFL


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Ken-L Ration Burger or Gaines Burgers :curtain:


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Swampcollie said:


> Ken-L Ration Burger or Gaines Burgers :curtain:


LOL! Actually.......those Gaines Burgers look awfully yummy! Like Mickey D's for dogs! When I was a kid that is what we fed our dog!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> LOL! Actually.......those Gaines Burgers look awfully yummy! Like Mickey D's for dogs! When I was a kid that is what we fed our dog!


It was Ken-L Ration at my house.  We fed puppies Chuckwagon Brand puppy food.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Swampcollie said:


> It was Ken-L Ration at my house.  We fed puppies Chuckwagon Brand puppy food.


OMG...I haven't heard the name "Chuckwagon" in ages!!! Do they still make that stuff?


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> OMG...I haven't heard the name "Chuckwagon" in ages!!! Do they still make that stuff?


I think the last Chuckwagon left the store thirty years ago :wavey:


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Actually Lucky loves Kibbles and Bits.... There are occasions I can't resist to give him his "Happy Meal". I succombed to going through a whole bag...or two once and he did have such a difference in coat..... 

When I was growing up our dogs were on Alpo or Gravy Train (I think that's what its called) from beginning to end. They were healthy dogs except for weight issues. In the last couple of years they all needed some vet prescribed wieghtloss food.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Does anyone feed Orijen?

Reviews look good and a local/on the way to everything kenne; just started to carry it, so it is something to consider for us


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

orijen is a great kibble... can be a bit pricey compared to others, but the ingredient list is fantastic. their new formula (6 fresh fish) is awesome! i thought about feeding that to Sam for a while but no one carried it locally and it was VERY expensive to buy online plus pay for shipping. 

definitely recommend it based on ingredients, and many raving reviews


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I fed Orijen for a while after they changed the Original adult forumla I quite feeding it.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

OMG...I haven't heard the name "Chuckwagon" in ages!!! Do they still make that stuff
*************************************************************

Goodness, i had not thought of this food in years. i remember the commercials of the tiny wagon dashing tru the kitchen with the puppy chasing it. We were always purina folks and never tried any of those things. BUT when my first irish Setter got the top off the shortning can and drank oil from my dep fryer and "tore his tummy up", my vet had me give him those Gainseburgers for a couple of weeks. Said the canned foods were a little 'rich' and the dry a little harder to digest.==we rae talking 30 years ago--. I hv no idea if they still make those burgers or not.


----------

